# Short update and Pictures?



## Italianlnm (Apr 10, 2010)

Well.. I will attach pictures, but I figured I might as well give an update too.

I am feeling GREAT at this point in my pregnancy. I am getting big.. Well to me I am..

We have a lot of stuff ready, but we still have a lot to do. I feel like the to do list, will never have anything crossed off. We are so excited to meet our little one, but it seems to drag on.

Okay.. I told you it would be short.  Now for the pictures... These are from different weeks, as you can probably tell


----------



## dreadyA (Apr 10, 2010)

Smokin momma!


----------



## terryo (Apr 10, 2010)

You are very beautiful and I can only imagine what your baby will look like. Do you know if it's a boy or girl? For all my pregnancies I didn't know what they would be....I kept waiting, and trying for a girl, but after 4 biological boys, and one adopted, I finally gave up on the girl. But I do have 5 beautiful boys. This will be the most wonderful, most beautiful thing that ever happens to you...being a parent.


----------



## Italianlnm (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks. We are so very blessed to be pregnant.. Zac and I are very much ready for her to enter this world, but unlucky for us it seems like we still have an eternity!! I am having a girl. Her name will be McKinlee Faith.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, Zac is a lucky guy to be married to a beautiful girl like you. 

Enjoy looking radiant! Enjoy having a baby bump you can still maneuver with! Enjoy having Zac to tie your shoes for you that last month! And you will enjoy McKinlee even more when you can put her down somewhere she can't kick you.  

Keep us updated...and how are the Canine and Chelonian family members doing?


----------



## Italianlnm (Apr 10, 2010)

Ahh. I have been having so many crazy dreams.. And my doctor says they are normal.. But I really don't think so.. I had one that Zac was a duck.. and I was feeding him bread.. then he turned mean and started pecking my feet.

I cry at everything!! I mean.. I cried at a Budweiser commercial with the Clydesdales in it. They are just so adorable.

I love Zac waiting on me hand and foot.. It is very very nice.  Yes, I can't wait to see her. and be able to rest my body.

Whinchester is doing great. He is so.. big brothery.. He has been clinging... And the puppy.. Well she is a puppy.. Chewing up everything.. I will be in bed, and I will here Zac yell out, "Dang you dog, quit eating my toes." And I just burst into tears, it is so funny.

The tortoise is lovely... Active as ever, and he is getting such a personality.. It is so amazing to see.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, well, you're getting prepared for the "controlled chaos" of family life with all those messy pets! How sweet. 

And yes, those heightened emotions and vivid dreams are part and parcel of being a baby mamma!


----------



## Italianlnm (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep. Prepared as ever!

Well, those dreams, stink! And Zac thinks, I'm just nuts.. Well not literally.. but he gets a kick out of them.


----------



## Candy (Apr 10, 2010)

What a beautiful mommy you are. Terry I did the same thing as you and I have 4 boys. I love your baby's name. Do you have the room ready yet? Yes tears and emotion, emotion and more emotion are part of it. It will get better. I'm glad to hear everything is going well. Is that your mother in the picture with you in the kitchen? She's a very good looking mommy too.


----------



## Italianlnm (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks. Her name was either going to be McKinlee or Kinsley.. And we both agreed that we liked/loved McKinlee more.

The room is pretty much ready. We still have a few more things to put in it, get, etc.

Yes, that is my mother. Thank you! She looks so young for her age, I only hope that I am like that when I am older.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey! Who're you calling "older"? Maybe she looks young because she *is* young...she was probably *very* young when she had you!


----------



## Italianlnm (Apr 11, 2010)

She is 51. And yes, she is young.. Just.. older than I am.. is what I meant!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 12, 2010)

Italianlnm said:


> Well.. I will attach pictures, but I figured I might as well give an update too.
> 
> I am feeling GREAT at this point in my pregnancy. I am getting big.. Well to me I am..



Well.....as others have stated... your very pretty! Iam sure the baby is going to be a " screamer" .... ( RF tort humor)! ....Congrads to you and your other's who will be blessed with the " wonders of life" this little one will provide .
JD~


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 12, 2010)

You are the cutest pregnant person I have ever seen!  
Usually pregnant bellies freak me out (really need to get over that fear as I want a lot of kids ) but yours is just so cute and perfect! 
I have to admit I laughed a little when you said you cried at a Budweiser commercial  
It sounds like Zac is taking great care of you  (and I love that he is listed in your siggy as "1.0 Zac" hahaha)
You should post pictures of the nursery!! I am obsessed with babies. For two years I worked in the infant room of a daycare and I miss those days so much! Nothing better than cuddling a little baby all day!


----------



## Italianlnm (Apr 13, 2010)

haha. Thanks. I don't feel so cute.
Zac is taking great care of me.. I have no clue what I would do with out him. (And thanks.  He knows his place.. lol.. No, just kidding. We are partners in this marriage.. I just tend to get what I want).
I am going to post pictures of the nursery when everything is in its place, we are still getting things ready to go in there, and putting them in there.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet and beautiful and glowing. Your baby is so lucky to come from a line of beautiful women. You will enjoy her so much. I had boys and each one was over 10 pounds, my last was 14 pounds...So watch what you eat! We didn't know enough 40 or 50 years ago when I had my kids...


----------

